# One In A Million



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I can not believe it... 

I had 28 young birds that I had raised for myself just to fly around here and train out. All of them strong on the wing with many of them on their fourth or fith flight. I have been trap training them to the cow bell for a while now and today was their first day out. They had only been out for a few minutes when Mr Cooper came a callin. All birds hit the sky as he chased one out accross a field. I was almost rooting for the cooper at this point, because I knew if he caught that one he would leave the rest of them alone so they could settle down and maybe come back. The pigeon won the race and the cooper cut back this way with all birds scattering again. As I ran to the loft I could hear sounds comming from between the buildings. The cooper had one down. I ran and chased it off as the bird flew onto a crate. It just let me pick it up and I placed it in the loft (I think it will be ok). There were only two other birds in the loft. I then ran into the open to see if I could spot the hawk and look for my birds. Just then the few that had landed burst into flight and I saw the hawk flash between the house and loft and hit one of the birds. A puff of feathers and the pigeon got free but I could see it was hurt. It had one leg hanging down and was not flying right but it got away. What few birds I could see at this point were real high up and flying out. I went into the house and grabed the binoculars. When I came out the back door there were feathers now on the back deck. At least three birds hit now and none in sight.

OMG, 28 birds let out for the first time (all strong on the wing) and five minutes later I'm down to three birds and one of them is hawk hit. Not a pigeon in the sky or anyware in sight. After glassing everyware I finally spot one bird on a power pole.

Now the rest of the story. Proper trap training using something loud like my cow bell can really pay off. It might piss off a few neibors but that is a price I am willing to pay.  As things settled down I started ringing the bell. After about a half hour I could see five birds but all staying there distance. Another half hour I stood on top of the loft and glassed. I could see eight birds from there. Two of them were about a half mile away on a house roof. I rang the bell long and hard and had at least eight birds flying over. I got two of them to trap. I rang that bell like that from the top of the loft every half hour or so all day.. Almost every time I did within a few minutes a bird or two would come flying over. I would start ringing away and bring them down. 

Ok, here is the killer end to this story. The hawk attacks were at 8am and by 6pm how many birds do you think I had back in the loft?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Great story (crappy experience) but I'll guess 20.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> Great story (crappy experience) but I'll guess 20.





*"28 Birds"​*


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

cool... might go to the store and get me a cow bell too


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have found all three that were hawk hit. It will take a few days to know for sure if they are all going to make it but so far so good. They are all home. The one with the bad leg is the older of the two zipper frills.

They will all get a few days rest before we try that again!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

blongboy said:


> cool... might go to the store and get me a cow bell too


You need something loud that will carry a long ways. You also need to be there and be watching for them so when you see them you can call them in. I ring the bell lightly in the loft while training them to it as a feed bell and then a trapping bell. But if you really ring it it will probably carry a mile or so. 

I just can not believe I got them all back.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Here you go Ace!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjsUf_oIgp0&feature=related
Glad you got them back.
Tom


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Great story with a great ending. I am just dreading that day when Mr Cooper pays us a visit. I know it's a matter of when not if. I try to outside as much as possible when the birds are out to hopefully save a downed bird. 

Congrats on getting them all back.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

All 28! Nice


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

OK, you want more cowbell here it is! This is my magic cowbell. I can not believe the powers it has. It brings home every bird...


View attachment 20755


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

GREAT STORY glEEK to hear they all came back. What a persistent hawk.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Ace great story to say the least , had a simular experiance here just two days ago myself , had some strong on the wing youngbirds out for the first time and of course a cooper hawk had to make its presance known  first I heard the blue jays calling and I knew something bad was on its way and out of nowhere a huge coopers came came out of the trees right at my birds and all I could do is grab my lawn chair and yell as loud as I could shaking it in the air to try and deter it from bringing it on  of course it had no effect but two days later I got most my birds back in the loft minus 2  Glad your ending turned out better them my own ,praise to the mighty cowbell!!

chit I hate those coopers I do I do !


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> GREAT STORY glEEK to hear they all came back. *What a persistent hawk*.


 
*I think it was a young hawk or the out come would have been different.*


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

So far so good. All birds are alive and well this morning. The zipper frill is using her leg now with a limp but she is starting to use it. The one I am worried about is the one I chased the hawk off from. She is staying on her perch not wanting to move around.

I will wait a little yet before I feed them to their magic cowbell.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

12 Volt Man said:


> All 28! Nice


I still rollover laughing every time I see that Skit,,, Yeah "ace in the hole" that Cow bell works… Glad you got your birds back...!!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I am happy for the happy ending


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Gonna go get me a cow bell. My birds are also settling and also strong on the wing. I will be letting them out next week for the first time.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

All three of the hawk hit birds are alive and getting better. They all did the trap training bit again today. By next week they'll be ready to start releasing away from the loft.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> OK, you want more cowbell here it is! This is my magic cowbell. I can not believe the powers it has. It brings home every bird...
> 
> 
> View attachment 20755


and maybe it can bring cow to


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Always nice when that happens. The one bird I've lost road training showed up a few days ago and was staring in from the aviary, so I opened up the trap but he never trapped in I bet hes going to be racing for someone else this weekend, I'll ask for him back then.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Always nice when that happens. The one bird I've lost road training showed up a few days ago and was staring in from the aviary, so I opened up the trap but he never trapped in I bet hes going to be racing for someone else this weekend, I'll ask for him back then.


If he came back once he will probably be back again.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I let them out today. Birds flying everywear and luckly not a hawk in sight. 17 of them trapped at first COWBELL. After a few more ringadings 28 birds in the loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

not only do you have a magic cow bell but you have some great flying youngsters there!... first time out and still slipped the hawk!.. just wait till they get savvy.. they already learned their first lesson.. what a day!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> not only do you have a magic cow bell but you have some great flying youngsters there!... first time out and still slipped the hawk!.. just wait till they get savvy.. they already learned their first lesson.. what a day!




The magic bell strikes again!!!

Yesterday I had a hawk hit at the birds twice and I knew he had hit one pigeon. All the rest were safe and sound in the loft but that one was missing yet when I shut down the loft last night. This morning I released them 50 yards from the loft again at 7am and by 8am I was out another bird. Well, I got on top of the loft and rang the shiznit out of that bell. By the time I climbed down and started walking twards my coffee here he came flying over. I rang the bell lightly to bring him down when I spotted another bird comming over. It was the hit bird from yesterday. She was damp exausted and limping a bit but very happy to be home. She didn't even fly to the loft she flew to me. I walked over to the landing board and rang the bell. She flew over and landed right next to me and just sat there looking at me. As soon as I lifted the trapping stick she limped over and trapped in. Yup, with her in the loft I still have all 28 birds.

I'm begining to think that it is not just the magic cowbell but that these 28 young birds have a little magic of their own going on.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

wow ace, God to hear. I have one of your birds that came back after being hit by a hawk. she is doing fine. You definitely breed some strong birds. first race is starting for me on the 28th. i will be crating them sat the 27th.
would you suggest i send all 9 birds out on the first race or just do 5 in case theres a problem. the race is 100 miles?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> wow ace, God to hear. I have one of your birds that came back after being hit by a hawk. she is doing fine. You definitely breed some strong birds. first race is starting for me on the 28th. i will be crating them sat the 27th.
> *would you suggest i send all 9 birds out on the first race or just do 5 in case theres a problem. the race is 100 miles*?


I would say that is a question that needs to be answered on the 27th when it comes time to basket them. See what the weather forcast says, what the K factor will be and if there are any big storms close to you. 

Also check over and handle every one to see what kind of comdition they are in. If everything listed is good I would say send them all.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

How far out do you have them trained?

How many times a week do they go down the road and how far was each release?

How long are they in the air each day?


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i used to use a loud whistle to call my birds in but it not only called the birds but the hawks too!
i could go in my yard and blow the whistle and it wasn't long before a cooper would fly by the loft so i stopped using it


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

mill pigeon said:


> i used to use a loud whistle to call my birds in but it not only called the birds but the hawks too!
> i could go in my yard and blow the whistle and it wasn't long before a cooper would fly by the loft so i stopped using it


So far I have not had that problem with the bell. So far it has not led to a meal for them.

The more they try and fail the better for my birds. They get hawk wise and if the hawk can't get a meal he will give up and stop waisting his energy chasing the pigeons.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad to hear the cowbell came through for you again.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> The magic bell strikes again!!!
> 
> Yesterday I had a hawk hit at the birds twice and I knew he had hit one pigeon. All the rest were safe and sound in the loft but that one was missing yet when I shut down the loft last night. This morning I released them 50 yards from the loft again at 7am and by 8am I was out another bird. Well, I got on top of the loft and rang the shiznit out of that bell. By the time I climbed down and started walking twards my coffee here he came flying over. I rang the bell lightly to bring him down when I spotted another bird comming over. It was the hit bird from yesterday. She was damp exausted and limping a bit but very happy to be home. She didn't even fly to the loft she flew to me. I walked over to the landing board and rang the bell. She flew over and landed right next to me and just sat there looking at me. As soon as I lifted the trapping stick she limped over and trapped in. Yup, with her in the loft I still have all 28 birds.
> 
> I'm begining to think that it is not just the magic cowbell but that these 28 young birds have a little magic of their own going on.


*Just bumping this up to last page of the thread.*

Thanks, 12 Volt Man.

It just blows my mind that they are all still here after all of this.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Sunday I went out to the loft and the screen was pushed out of my small window. There were six birds hanging around the outside of the loft. Never been out, never trapped trained. The scooted under the loft when I came out to feed. I chased them from under the loft and up on the roof. I opened the traps and went behind the loft. Three dropped to the landing board and looked in and then dropped right in the belgium trap. One back to the ground, up again to the landing board and in. One flew to the neighbors and I did not see him go in, but counted one more the next inventory. When I went out to feed in the evening I whistled and shook the can. One bird came from nowhere, hit the landing board and right in. I am still down a bird or two, but was really surprised how fast the caught on to how to get into the loft. Birds are pretty smart. I am going to trap train this weekend.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi ace I have taken the birds out to 30 airmiles. Tomorrow night I will be putting them on a Truck to go approx 50 air miles . I am tossing them 4 times .a week weather permiting. I loft fly them almost every day. If the 50 mile toss goes well than I will put them on the training truck that will release them at the racing release point. I ordered my racing clock. It should arrive Friday.I will then be able to log there times once I have the racing bands programmed to my clock.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> Hi ace I have taken the birds out to 30 airmiles. Tomorrow night I will be putting them on a Truck to go approx 50 air miles . I am tossing them 4 times .a week weather permiting. I loft fly them almost every day. If the 50 mile toss goes well than I will put them on the training truck that will release them at the racing release point. I ordered my racing clock. It should arrive Friday.I will then be able to log there times once I have the racing bands programmed to my clock.


What clock did you get? How many birds do you have? I still have 110 birds but they aren't ready I can't believe the races are less then 2 weeks away. I still have alot of work to do to even hope to get anybody in the first race. I know I said I had plenty of time a couple of weeks ago and I did if other more important things didn't come up the day after I said I had plenty of time. I lost a week when my dad couldn't breath and passed out in the house and almost died on the way to the hospital. When they took him away I didn't think he was gonna make it. Luckly they were able to revive him in and he's doing good now. Now that that's over I'm trying my best to get them out so they have a chance in the first race but if not oh well I'll miss the first race which sucks since I want to repeat the 1st place finish I had in average speed last YB season.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I have mine trained to the bell thanks to reading Ace's advise to g-pigeon on trap training, and I find it pretty effective- tho not so much today. My YB are pretty frisky, and clearly were not hungry. Today on their first trip "down the road" to the end of the block in my little red wagon where the neighbor kid could release them while I awaited their bullet like return, they ignored the bell and flew with glee all aroung the neighborhood, then out of sight. I'm just glad to have the bell, cuz I cannot whistle loud. Have a loud voice tho, and have gotten in the habit of saying "here pidgy pidgy pidgy" . I think the bell sounds nice, actually, and I doubt that my neighbors mind...and if they do mind, well to bad! I mind hearing their lawnmowers at the crack of 10am on the weekends when I am sleeping in. We all have to be tolerant. Overall, folks on my block are enjoying the aerial bird show. 

Tomorrow, we try again, down the road with the little red wagon. ;-) . maybe they will be more in love with food than flying, and will come trap. I was planning half ration, then loft fly evening time, but they flew 45 minutes- and then one lone wolf was out for an extra hour. Wonder what he was up too? He broke off from the pack early, while they were routing. They came back from routing as a group of 4 instead of 5, and I was worried that maybe they had encountered a hawk- except that they were flying all carefree and playful, dodging through the trees, etc. He was tired, so I don't think he was loafing.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Good to hear your dad is ok. I only have 6 birds to race. I bought a benzing g2.I dropped the birds of at the truck again today. There was a guy sending 140 birds out on training tosses.his food bill and all that cleaning must be a lot of work. I was hoping to have a bit more birds this year but it did not workout. How many young birds do people. normally breed . I was thinking of trying to get about 30 birds for next year.that is what would fit in my young bird area of my loft. I have room for 8 pairs in ny breeding area.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Pigeon 0446 you still have 100 birds. Wow you have quite a few birds. How many breeders do you have?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> Pigeon 0446 you still have 100 birds. Wow you have quite a few birds. How many breeders do you have?


I have 110 but I have them broken up into 6 teams for training purposes. I only started training them a lil a week and a half ago when I took each group to the front yard. And as I seen them pack up better I knew which group was ready to jump a lil. Last monday I took my blue team 1/4 mile for the first time and I pushed them pretty quickly since I wanted to get some birds in the first race. I was taking them 3 times a day gradually a lil further now I've got that team 2 times to Brooklyn right on the Hudson River (37 miles) and 4 times to my 25 mile spot which is in Jamaica Queens. I'm hoping to get them to Staten Island a few times before the race but even if they don't they shoiuld have no problem with the first race which is 127 miles to me. The team started with 20 birds and I've got 12 that are still on that team and 4 that I moved to other teams since they couldn't keep up and I didn't want to lose them. So I'm out 4 out of the 20 which I fell was pretty good since these birds never really flew around the loft and to get them out to 37 miles in less then 2 weeks I feel is like a small miracle. The rest of my teams are still at the 1/4 mile spot I haven't had the time to take them more then once a day and I don't feel they got it in their heads yet what's going on. But they'll catch on and be ready in a few weeks. 

I'm just a lil disappointed that the weather this weekend doesn't seam to be cooperating with us. According to the last update Irene is supposed to be close by if not right on us on Sunday as a Cat 1 Hurricane. Last week I would have said I hope they push the race back but now I want it this lil team of 12 birds are right where they need to be and with the a few more day of training they will be right up there on the top of the race sheet if the weather was good enough to have a race.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Giving this old thread a bump for some of you trying to settle your young birds for the first time.*


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I do know how to settle birds


----------

